# Check engine light P1682



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

i have a 2006 GTO Manuel and my check engine light came on and reads P1682, can anyone tell me what that mean and what should i do to get rid of it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The only time I've ever seen that code (not on a GTO) it had to do with low battery voltage during or prior to cranking and starting. In our case it turned out to be a bad connection at the starter on my wife's HHR. Other things could cause it like low battery voltage during starting, a bad ground cable etc. FWIW.


----------



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

I never have troubles starting my car, i just turned the check engine off just last week and it still hasn't showed up ever since, battery is new, would i need to change the alternator maybe?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If the CEL hasn't come back just make sure your battery connections are good and you should be okay.


----------



## NAS GTO (Mar 4, 2013)

sounds good thanks man


----------

